
Gaia – Now it all makes sense - artur_makly
&quot;At the age of 21, Matias De Stefano began to transmit his leading-edge vision of the universe that he gained from his connection to the Akashic Records. With a philosophical worldview that we are creators of our own reality, Matias’ mission is to help us find purpose—so that we can collectively break through to powerful new experiences and build a new world. Matias has a worldwide following and has organized major events for the awakening of consciousness.&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gaia.com&#x2F;
======
dang
Please don't do this here.

